# Dragon Lords



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone know anything about these guys, other than the small blurb in the Codex? Like what their colours are? Are they a "brother chapter" to the Star Dragons?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

All these looks and no answers; I guess everyone is as clueless as I.
Maybe GW should have used a couple more pages of the codex to describe chapters other than the Ultramarines.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have the codex on me, so sorry if this information is pointless...

Homeworld is Erwynn's world. Contact lost with the chapter's homeworld in 998 M41. Their homeworld is in the far galactic east and is the furthest known Astartes homeworld. Their symbol is a dragon's head breathing fire.

Can't find anything to say with the Star Dragons :/

There is next to nothing on these guys, maybe make the fluff yourself and create them as you see fit? It would be interesting.
Sorry i couldn't be more help :/


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Anyone know anything about these guys, other than the small blurb in the Codex? Like what their colours are? Are they a "brother chapter" to the Star Dragons?


It's usually a mistake to associate Chapter's as being close or from the same geneseed based on their names unless it's fairly explicit like the Sons of Guilliman etc, of course the Imperial/Crimson Fists are the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's usually a mistake to associate Chapter's as being close or from the same geneseed based on their names unless it's fairly explicit like the Sons of Guilliman etc, of course the Imperial/Crimson Fists are the exception that proves the rule.


Yeah that's what I thought. There's more chapters containing the word dragon in them as well, so I'd say it's more than likely they are not 'related'.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> I don't have the codex on me, so sorry if this information is pointless...
> 
> Homeworld is Erwynn's world. Contact lost with the chapter's homeworld in 998 M41. Their homeworld is in the far galactic east and is the furthest known Astartes homeworld. Their symbol is a dragon's head breathing fire.
> 
> ...





No worries; I guess everyone knows the same amount of nothing lol.
I appreciate you trying to help.
I REALLY wish there was more about chapters other than Ultramarines in the codex.
Grr.


----------



## NidsAndMarines (Oct 16, 2013)

I have recently 'adopted' this chapter as my own. I have a colour scheme, named some of the characters, given them a battlecry 'With Fang and Flame' and have almost 3000pts painted and winning for the Emporer


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

NidsAndMarines said:


> I have recently 'adopted' this chapter as my own. I have a colour scheme, named some of the characters, given them a battlecry 'With Fang and Flame' and have almost 3000pts painted and winning for the Emporer


Welcome to the forum, Nidsandmarines!
You should definetly upload some pictures and some fluff about your Dragon Lords!
I'd love to see some new stuff like this


----------



## NidsAndMarines (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll see if I can get hold of a camera to take a good enough picture of a few of my fave models and I'll post them here. I'll match them with the fluff that goes with each model too.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So this seems to be the only information about that chapter.


----------



## NidsAndMarines (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, that just about sums up the total official fluff for these guys. But I do have some of my own and I'll share when I post some pictures.


----------

